# AutoGuide.com 2009 Sub-Compact Shootout



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Fun, fuel-efficient and inexpensive are just a few of the adjectives that describe the ideal sub-compact car. But often these little runabouts also get tagged with some less than glamorous terms like: cramped, cheap and slow.

In search of the ideal sub-compact we gathered together five of the least expensive and most fuel efficient cars on the market to compare them head-to-head and determine which car has it all.

The sub-compact category is one of the fastest growing segments in the automotive industry. Some of this has to do with temporary spikes in demand caused by things like high gas prices or a little phenomenon known as the worldwide economic downturn. Then there are more permanent issues like the ever-increasing concern for the environment.

So along with good fuel-economy, we're looking for cars that appeal to this segment's key demographic, namely younger college-types. So the winner will have to be easy on the wallet, fun to drive and have plenty of style. We also judged the competitors on things like cargo room, comfort, ergonomics and even the design of the interior.

The competitors are: the Chevrolet Aveo5, Honda Fit, Hyundai Accent GLS Sedan, Nissan Versa Sedan 1.6 and Toyota Yaris Sedan. For the purposes of this comparison we listed the Base price for all five vehicles as the lowest price offered by the manufacturer for the model with both air conditioning and an automatic transmission.

More: *Toyota Yaris Sedan vs. Honda Fit vs. Hyundai Accent GLS Sedan vs. Nissan Versa Sedan 1.6 vs. Chevrolet Aveo5: Sub-Compact Shootout* on AutoGuide.com

*



*


----------

